# Process CPU



## kwxj61b (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi!
I'm new to this. I got a 55 gallon barrel half full of CPU. Question is that I want to extract the gold, but how? Or should I sell the barrel :roll: ? What is best?

Rick


----------



## cnbarr (Aug 4, 2012)

All the answer are right here in the best forum there is, all you have to do is download hoke's book, search and read the forum you'll find the answers!

Or you can sell the barrel to me for $500 8)


----------



## Palladium (Aug 4, 2012)

cnbarr said:


> All the answer are right here in the best forum there is, all you have to do is download hoke's book, search and read the forum you'll find the answers!
> 
> Or you can sell the barrel to me for $500 8)




I got $650 :mrgreen: 

Welcome back to the forum Rick. Glad to see you back!


----------



## TheGuardian (Aug 4, 2012)

Start Here,http://www.goldnscrap.com/index.php...fiber-cpu&catid=36:scrap-cpu-a-chips&Itemid=2

I might also recommend selling to some of the members of the forum if you do not have the materials or the money to begin.


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 4, 2012)

Do you know what type(s) of cpus are in the barrel?

There are several different processes for the various types of cpus.

The link given above is not a valid process for all types of cpus.

E-Scrap should be sorted and processed according to type for best yields and for accountability of yield data for future purchases and sales.

Some of the various broad types of scrap 'cpus' are:

Ceramic 486, 386, 286, 186, etc.
Ceramic Pentium
Ceramic AMD
Ceramic AMD with Al heat spreader
Ceramic Top & Bottom Gold
Ceramic Legless
Fiber Black
Fiber Green
Fiber Legless
Slotted
Ceramic DIP Side Brazed
White Ceramic (DIP, Quad, CPU)
Plastic Quad & DIP
Plastic/Epoxy BGA

and many more...

Steve


----------



## goldinsulator (Mar 13, 2013)

lazersteve said:


> Do you know what type(s) of cpus are in the barrel?
> 
> There are several different processes for the various types of cpus.
> 
> ...





Lazersteve where can I find the list of how to process each of then? i have been searching this this golden mountain of information have come up with many nuggets but this topic eludes me ---- 

John


----------



## gold4mike (Mar 15, 2013)

Board index >> PROCESSES >> Techniques

Look at threads "Fiber CPU's - That's how I do them"

and 

"Poor Man's AR for Ceramic CPU's"

Read the entire thread in both cases, then keep reading some more!!


----------

